# I don't know how to use my EXT tubes



## pylesrm (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm Randy, first time posting here. OK, so I have a set of Dot Line manual extension tubes. I can't use them on my Nikon D3200, with the kit 18-55mm Nikkor lens. When I attach the tubes with the lens, not only can I not capture anything, but I can't even see through the viewfinder!

Now, I know I need a lens with manual aperture control, but I know I'm doing something wrong. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2015)

Do the tubes have the electrical contacts in them?  If not, you cannot control the aperture on a kit lens.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 18, 2015)

I had a quick look at the Dot Line manual extension tubes online. It doesn't appear as if there is any aperture linkage on them. When you look at the front of the lens when the tubes are attached, are the aperture blades closed fully or can you see through the lens completely? If the blades are closed, then you're stuffed basically.

You have no way of controlling the aperture manually (one thing I hate about gelded lenses). At f/16 or whatever the maximum aperture is, it's probably too dark  to see too much through the viewfinder, especially if used indoors. 

Normally when you attach the lens the aperture linkage will open the blades up fully, to facilitate focusing. The camera then stops the lens down. If there is no linkage mechanism, which I couldn't see from looking at the Nikon version on the Adorama site, then you have no way of opening the blades up.

You'd probably also need to put the camera in M mode, to use them properly (with an old Ai, Ai-s or AF-D lens)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2015)

AKUK said:


> ..........You have no way of controlling the aperture manually ..........



There actually is a way, but it would probably cost more than a new set of fully auto Kenko tubes.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 18, 2015)

As the old saying goes "if you buy cheap, you buy twice".


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 18, 2015)

Mount the kit lens on your camera, then set the aperture to say F11 - that's normally what I use for my full flash macro. Press and hold the DOF (depth of field) preview button and unmount your kit lens. Not sure if your D3200 has a DOF preview button or not though.

At such small aperture, the viewfinder will be very very dim though, and you'll need focusing light.

Very similar to this Venus 2:1 manual macro lens I have tested. You can find more info here:

Venus 60mm 2 1 macro lens Up Close with Nature


----------



## Edsport (Feb 19, 2015)

With Canon you can use manual ext. tubes and see through the viewfinder but not with Nikon. You need to get ones that has the electrical contacts. Check the link...

Nikon 3200 auto extension tubes eBay


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Do the tubes have the electrical contacts in them?  If not, you cannot control the aperture on a kit lens.


Nope, they do not.


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

AKUK said:


> I had a quick look at the Dot Line manual extension tubes online. It doesn't appear as if there is any aperture linkage on them. When you look at the front of the lens when the tubes are attached, are the aperture blades closed fully or can you see through the lens completely? If the blades are closed, then you're stuffed basically.
> 
> You have no way of controlling the aperture manually (one thing I hate about gelded lenses). At f/16 or whatever the maximum aperture is, it's probably too dark  to see too much through the viewfinder, especially if used indoors.
> 
> ...



I hadn't thought of looking through the lens ditached, but if memory serves correctly, I have before and it does look fairly closed. I think I am going to need either ones with contacts, or an older lens, which I would rather just find an older one with 52mm end, so I can use my macro filters.


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> AKUK said:
> 
> 
> > ..........You have no way of controlling the aperture manually ..........
> ...


Definantly something I'll think about.


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

AKUK said:


> As the old saying goes "if you buy cheap, you buy twice".


Yes, that has become very true.


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

There are some great camera stores in my area, I'm sure an older AI lens would do the trick. An AI lens W/ ext tubes and three stacked macro filters. I'm excited!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 19, 2015)

Be sure to pick up a BR-6 so you can open & close the aperture with ease!


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Be sure to pick up a BR-6 so you can open & close the aperture with ease!



Hmm...so I wonder if I could do this: Camera body->EXT tubes->BR-6->lens->filters


----------



## pylesrm (Feb 19, 2015)

pylesrm said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure to pick up a BR-6 so you can open & close the aperture with ease!
> ...


Wait...no...that's wrong


----------



## AKUK (Feb 19, 2015)

Look on eBay for an old 28mm lens. It doesn't have to be Nikon either. Absolutely any make will do. Buy a Nikon reverse adapter to fit the filter size of the 28mm lens (probably 52mm in most cases). Put the tubes on the camera, then the reversed lens with the adapter fitted. You can control the aperture on the lens body. Just be aware with all the tubes attached, the magnification will be pretty extreme and working distances very short. It's mainly for very small objects like ants, jumping spiders or if you wanted to photograph the stamen of a flower etc.

You can probably get a 28mm lens and adapter for about $20-$25 so if money is an issue, this is probably your best bet.


----------

